# My Beautiful Wife!!! (updated)



## kahoolawe

I started this last year, but many of the links were down, etc... So I'm putting it back up, with fresh links (more images).
Just wanted to share...


My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr

My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## kahoolawe

I re-did this posting with the two images in the orginal message.
Hope these don't offend anyone.


----------



## clarkjm11

Not sure what the beautiful picture of your wife has to do with the Kindle, but I will agree with you. Took a look at some of your other pics, very nice. I really liked the one of the girl covered with mud in contrast with those blue blue eyes. You do nice work. Keep it up, you're on your way.
DoC


----------



## kahoolawe

clarkjm11 said:


> Not sure what the beautiful picture of your wife has to do with the Kindle, but I will agree with you. Took a look at some of your other pics, very nice. I really liked the one of the girl covered with mud in contrast with those blue blue eyes. You do nice work. Keep it up, you're on your way.
> DoC


I don't have a photo of a girl covered in mud, sorry.
I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## intinst

Nice pictures. The photo gallery is open to all pictures, doesn't have to be Kindle related. I like the one of your son with the construction toys. Thank you for posting, I'd like to see more of your pictures of any subject, if you want to add to this thread.


----------



## kahoolawe

intinst said:


> Nice pictures. The photo gallery is open to all pictures, doesn't have to be Kindle related. I like the one of your son with the construction toys. Thank you for posting, I'd like to see more of your pictures of any subject, if you want to add to this thread.


Thanks! I appreciate that! I'm always adding photos and working on photos.


----------



## kahoolawe

addyj672 said:


> You have taken good pictures. cheers........


Thanks! I appreciate that! I might be doing another photo session soon, if we can make time.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Very nice. I've never even attempted to take pictures of people (except for kids). Takes a lot of talent!


----------



## kahoolawe

Jessica Billings said:


> Very nice. I've never even attempted to take pictures of people (except for kids). Takes a lot of talent!


Thanks Jessica! I appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## Reussie Miliardario

Your wife is beautiful! 
You must have fun together modeling and taking pics. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reussie


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Lovely model and great photos.


----------



## kahoolawe

My wife is now in her second trimester of our second pregnancy!
We're having another baby boy!
More photo later this year!!!


----------



## Alan Petersen

kahoolawe said:


> My wife is now in her second trimester of our second pregnancy!
> We're having another baby boy!
> More photo later this year!!!


Congrats!


----------



## kahoolawe

Alan Petersen said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!!! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## JimC1946

Nice photography!


----------



## kahoolawe

JimC1946 said:


> Nice photography!


Thank you for taking the time!!!


----------



## kahoolawe

I just wanted to bring this posting back, and make it "up to date". 
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Does your wife know you're posting pictures of her in her panties on the internet?


----------



## kahoolawe

Nova_Implosion said:


> Does your wife know you're posting pictures of her in her panties on the internet?


Indeed. She's a great sport and a mother of two!!! I'm proud of her.


----------



## Lee44

I think that there is nothing more beautiful than a man who truly loves his wife and celebrates her.  I honestly can't think of a thing!  How sweet!


----------



## kahoolawe

Lee44 said:


> I think that there is nothing more beautiful than a man who truly loves his wife and celebrates her. I honestly can't think of a thing! How sweet!


Thanks!!! I appreciate that!!!


----------

